# [ODMP] Oklahoma City Police Department, Oklahoma ~ October 20, 2005



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

A Sergeant with the Oklahoma City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 20, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17916*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Jonathan Dragus 
*Oklahoma City Police Department
Oklahoma*
End of Watch: Thursday, October 20, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* 10 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, October 20, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Motorcycle
*Suspect Info:* At large

Sergeant Dragus was killed in an automobile accident while pursuing a motorcycle. During the pursuit the motorcyclist stopped and dropped off a passenger before continuing to flee. As Sergeant Dragus pursued him a truck pulled into the roadway in front of his patrol car at the intersection of Pennsylvania and Northwest Expressway. Sergeant Dragus swerved to avoid a collision but struck a utility pole and a tree. He was transported to Oklahoma University Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries several hours later.

The motorcyclist wrecked the motorcycle, and fled on foot, approximately one mile past where Sergeant Dragus wrecked. The driver of the truck also left the scene but was later located.

Sergeant Dragus had served with the Oklahoma City Police Department for 10 years. He was survived by his wife, son, and daughter.

Agency Contact Information
Oklahoma City Police Department
701 Colcord Dr
Oklahoma City, OK 73102

Phone: (405) 297-1201


----------

